# preset for 2ch??



## Hakka (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm currently using a flat curve on my BFD for listening to 2 channel, I'd be interested to hear what curve others are using and what type of music you are listening to.

Hakka.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I had mine EQ’d flat for a while, but decided the lowest notes just weren’t what they should be. I dialed in a house curve of something like 4-5 dB between 100 and 32 Hz and like it much better.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

